# Salt bars



## margarita (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm pretty happy how they turned out!

The South Wind, scented with grapefruit, orange and litsea essential oils.





The North Wind, scented with spearmint essential oil.





Now I need to make the other two


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, I love the North Wind, beautiful colors.  The other one is nice too but I'm partial to blues.  Great job.


----------



## nattynoo (Aug 11, 2011)

Gorgeous salt bars.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Aug 12, 2011)

Fabulous salt bars ... congratulatiosn!


----------



## dOttY (Aug 12, 2011)

Gorgeous!  *makes mental note to look into 'salt bars'*  I'm guessing the salt adds an exfoliating effect?


----------



## Dragonkaz (Aug 12, 2011)

dOttY said:
			
		

> ... I'm guessing the salt adds an exfoliating effect?


Exfoliating and hydrating.  Usually made with coconut oil only, superfatted 20% and a high % of salt ... I make mine with 70% salt, but many use 100% salt.


----------



## dOttY (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for that!  Seems overly complicated to me    Maybe in time...


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## trishwosere (Aug 12, 2011)

Gorgeous Margarita and the swirls look absolutely amazing


----------



## Soapsugoii (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow. I'm loving the North Wind. And what an awesome name, too. It looks like a scene out of the lord of the rings movies


----------



## Hazel (Aug 13, 2011)

margarita - 

Those are beautiful but I agree that the North Wind is the best. It's very striking looking. 



			
				dOttY said:
			
		

> Thanks for that!  Seems overly complicated to me    Maybe in time...



Dotty - 

Salt bars are easy. You should try a batch. The only problem is they harden so quickly that they crumble if you don't cut them while they're still warm.

I made my first salt bar batch by following Dagmar's tutorial. Of course, mine wasn't as nice looking as hers.  :wink: 

http://www.smftutorials.com/how-to-make-salt-soap.html


----------



## KylieO (Aug 13, 2011)

i agree, go for it dotty, heaps of fun.  my 1st salt soap i used a loaf mould but for the 2nd batch i used a individual mould and it was soooo much easier.  i use 80% of oil weight in salt

big oops!  just realised i never commented on how gorgeous your salt bars are, love them


----------



## Dragonkaz (Aug 14, 2011)

Agree ... salt soap is easy!

Also agree ... use individual moulds if you have them.  My first batch I made a log and some muffins.  I tried to cut the log about three hours after I had put it in the moulds ... but it was messy, due to it having already set so hard.

Now I make use silicon muffin moulds.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Aug 14, 2011)

Love these. Great job.  :wink:


----------



## MeadowHillFarmCT (Aug 14, 2011)

oh my - how beautiful!!!

The pink looks to have a palm tree design.  I want mine to look like that. :cry:


----------



## margarita (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone! It was ITM swirl, since my ITP never looks very good. Well, actually, I just dumped the different colored soap in the mold, swirled a little and then hoped for the best LOL.

dOttY, I agree with everyone, go for it! It's really not that complicated, especially if you do it in individual molds.

MeadowHillFarmCT, I don't think I can recreate that palm tree design either


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my these are beautiful I am excited as the loveleeee Hazel sent me some saltbars to try. I have not ventured into this as of yet, but guessing once I use these I will be wanting to for sure. :0)


----------



## dcornett (Aug 16, 2011)

WOW! They both turned out awesome...great swirl pattern!


----------



## judymoody (Aug 16, 2011)

Those are amazingly crisp swirls for salt bars.  Well done!


----------



## saltydog (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful colors and swirls!


----------



## margarita (Aug 19, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Oh my these are beautiful I am excited as the loveleeee Hazel sent me some saltbars to try. I have not ventured into this as of yet, but guessing once I use these I will be wanting to for sure. :0)



You must try them! I bet Lyn saltbars would be fantastic  :wink: 

And thanks again everyone!


----------

